# How much bigger can my 7month puppy get?



## pivaralgs300 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a 7 month red nose puppy who weighs exactly 41lbs...how much more is she gonna grow....supposedly her mother weight 65lbs and her father 78lbs...so i dont think she will get that big...Please Help!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Dogs usually reach max height by the age of 1, and max weight by 2-3. So she's still prolly got a lot of growing left to do....


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

she prob wont get much taller now but like wingman said its usually a year for them to grow in height and then they fill out for the next year or 2. looks like she will be a good size her parents are both larger so you would expect her to be large as well.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

If you knwo what her weight was at 4 months of age you can double that to get an approximate adult weight on her.

Depending on the way she was bred the size of the parents may not be a good indicator.

Scatterbred and outcross breedings usually produce more variety within a litter and pups that may be very different then the parents.

By 8 months to a year the height is usually pretty set, then the pup starts to full out for as long as 2-3 years of age depending on the bloodline. However other thongs such as overall health and nutrition also factor into the equation.
Looking at the entire pedigree is more helpful in taking guesses on the adult size than just knowing what the parents weight was...


----------

